# got this stem



## tailhole (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone know who the manufacturer is from the stamp?  I mean, did Iver Johnson make these for Major Taylor or was this before or after their partnership?


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice find...definitely a Major Taylor stem. I believe the Anhk stamp on the stem's bottom is the Accles & Pollock tubing company brand mark, in Birmingham, England.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 25, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Nice find...definitely a Major Taylor stem. I believe the Anhk stamp on the stem's bottom is the Accles & Pollock tubing company brand mark, in Birmingham, England.




Thanks, I double posted this (also in the Iver thread).  I appreciate the info.  Can't wait to stick it on my bike and got for a spin.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 25, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Nice find...definitely a Major Taylor stem. I believe the Anhk stamp on the stem's bottom is the Accles & Pollock tubing company brand mark, in Birmingham, England.




Nice catch- that's an Accles & Pollock Major Taylor stem. Via Bicycle in Philly had one just like this for sale a few years ago, if I remember.


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Mar 19, 2014)

WOW! Really nice find dude!


----------

